# ecophone ceiling tile



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

doing a job with crazy ceiling tile costs $ 7 s.f. I was blown away when i priced it. its for a commercial kitchen in a hotel job i'm doing in manhattan. between the tile and all the frp ( $45 per sheet) and marine grade plywood ( $80 per sheet) its gonna be one INSANELY expensive kitchen


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wow,just working in Manhattan would be really crazy for me,what time do you half to get up in the moaning to beat traffic if that's possible .it would be cool though


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

we start at 7. but the traffic is still heavy. getting deliveries is an ordeal, gotta move quick. we usually get everything off the truck and onto the sidewalk. gotta get the truck outta there. then we take everything inside. sometimes the elevators are tiny (as is the case on this job) we get 6' rock. studs need to get carried up the stairs. sometimes there's a hatch in the elevator. What i usually do on delivery days is get a couple of laborers for the day and have them load all day. this was the carpenters could keep movin.


----------



## iron resources ltd (Aug 20, 2010)

Taliking about ecophone ceiling tile. i needn mor dtails on courses of ecophone ceiling because i gotta use for a gym section building project awarded to my company. detail also on method of applications. thanks from robert nigeria


----------

